# HANG ON TO YOUR HAT SOMETHING COMMING.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Boys.

Hang on to our hat. YOu snow plow freeks are going to get a lot ot make you happy. The storm that blew through Arizona Last night is a Hum Dinger.

You guys are going to get a lot of snow to test you plows on. 


JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John J,

Started yesterday, and is still snowing. Going to snow into tomorrow. They say 10" of it.

Don


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

From the song:

_*"Gloom, dispair, and agony on me...."*_

It's snowing and my back hurts so much I can't get outside and use my cabooseplow.

JimC.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Ironically (for the western NY snow belt) by the time the storm hits us tomorrow, (Wednesday), 
its supposed to be warm enough that we are going to get mostly rain! 
Snow in Texas..Rain in Rochester..from the same storm..strange days indeed! 

although we are in line for lake effect snow after "the big one" rolls through and the cold air sweeps in behind it. 
so we will probably see some snow Thur and Friday.. 

Scot


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim , get to a chiropractor. I never believed in them till my Dr said one could do more for my back than he could, and he was right! 
Snowing all day here, got about a foot so far, wind is supposed to pick up. Got the wood burner good and hot.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We gonna run at Marty's tomorrow?????????????????









The only place there won't be snow is under the Golding Terminal unless it drifted in. 

You guys chose to live the the fridge...









We had a couple of gusts over 50 mph last night. Only had a inch of white stuff at our place. Higher elevations received up to 12 inches here.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy sure is nice to be retired, can set in the house and look out the window!
Heck don't even have to shovel snow just wait till spring and it will melt.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Snowed in here in the corncob state, well at least the western part, had 4-5 inches another 4-5 tonight and tomorrow!! Yikes !! Scooped the walks twice now gotta do it again. Guess my neighbors didn't get the memo but then all 5 of em around me never do any scooping!! I may skip the 3rd time till after it quits. Layout too deep to plow with anything but a snow shovel layed over the tops of the tracks and then push push push, Ifin' I really wanted to get out there and RUN! Which I don't, I'll wait till spring now I guess!! I'll just run on my 10ft of test track or the ceiling layout if i really get the Urge!! Hee Hee Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw _dang!!_ Here we get the absolutely _perfect _snow for plowing operations _and I have to work all day!! _(*Sigh) Now, the snow is over 20 scale feet high, the wind is starting to come up and it's gotten dark....my window of opportunity has been lost! (I'm gonna go and watch A Charlie Brown Christmas and try to forget my little frustrations.)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

about 10" around here, just came in from working on my new powered B unit for the rotary. 
Max loves this stuff and he showed me the way to the house.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We have an inch or so of wet slushy stuff. They're expecting the temp to fall all day and 50mph winds this afternoon.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

We have an inch or so of wet slushy stuff. They're expecting the temp to RISE all day and 50mph winds this afternoon. 

Turned to rain here..the snow we got overnight will be gone by sundown.. 
but much colder tomorrow..the lake effect snow machine will kick in Thur and Friday.. 

so we didnt any snow with "the big storm"..but the snow will be coming in after it.. 

Scot


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The storm, which hit California first, dropped snow down to less than 1000 feet. Last night on the news they said 1978 was the last time it was this cold. Before that you'd have to go back to the 40's or 50's. So while it isn't unprecedented, it's darned unusual. Overnight temps here have been below freezing here for days on end - again, very unusual for the Bay Area.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

We got 6 inchs of the white crappy wet stuff.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

got 10" here already and 40 to 50 mph winds blowing it all around.... Have drifts through my layout over two scale stories high and bare patches nearby..... Expecting another 4-6 through the day today along with falling temps.... 16 degrees right now and falling to -10 over night with clearing skys.....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's cold and windy, but we seem to have missed most of it.


----------

